# Digital Painting WIP: Tofu



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

What do you guys think so far? It's my first time painting digitally and realistically.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it looks good so far.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

that looks fantastic so far


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It looks great so far!


----------

